# my dads l20b engine



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

enjoy


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

damn kyle, holding out on me, having big motor and crap and not even let me know bout this stuff..... hahah


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whats it run?


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

we dont have it anymore. it was just a picture i found in cleaning my desk and wanted to share with everyone. it used 14:1 compression ratio. he used to race it in SCCA GT3 class. i believe that is his 200sx race car.


----------

